# Vodafone: Ägyptens Regierung zwingt zum Versenden von Propaganda-SMS



## PCGH-Redaktion (5. Februar 2011)

*Vodafone: Ägyptens Regierung zwingt zum Versenden von Propaganda-SMS*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Vodafone: Ägyptens Regierung zwingt zum Versenden von Propaganda-SMS gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Vodafone: Ägyptens Regierung zwingt zum Versenden von Propaganda-SMS


----------



## Gelöschter_Account_0001 (5. Februar 2011)

*Vodafone: Ägyptens Regierung zwingt zum Versenden von Propaganda-SMS*

Da sieht man wieder wie die Kommunikationsmöglichkeiten auch missbraucht werden können, die Technik ist aber heutzutage aber durch solche Missbräuche relativ gut abgesichert durch die Menschen die dahinter stehen.
Ich finde es aber toll das die Mobilfunkbetreiber schnell klar gestellt haben das sie dazu gezwungen werden, ein mutiger schritt, hoffentlich bemerkt das auch die Bevölkerung. 
Das wird sicher nicht gerne gesehen von den Machthabern Ägyptens das dies bekannt geworden ist.
Das sind aber wohl die letzten Zuckungen einer zusammenbrechenden Diktatur.... man kann es nur hoffen.
Diese Verzweiflungstaten einer zusammenbrechenden Kriminellen Regierung kann nur als ein negativ schritt angesehen werden.
Es ist nur mehr eine frage der Zeit bis das Regime endlich zusammenbricht, das wird sicher ein Feiertag in Ägypten werden.
Ich mag Ägypten, ich war schon öfters dort im Urlaub, die Geschichte und die Menschen verdienen endlich eine Demokratie die es verdient in Freiheit sich entfalten zu können.
Letztendlich trifft es jeden Diktator, auch Husni Mubarak muss klein beigeben, früher oder später !


----------



## Freakless08 (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Vodafone: Ägyptens Regierung zwingt zum Versenden von Propaganda-SMS*

Vodafone kritisiert Regierung.... DAS ICH NICHT LACHE.

Die Vorratsdatenspeicherung und das Stoppschild Zensurgesetz in Deutschland wurde auch ohne murren von Vodafone einfach abgenickt und ohne Beschwerde übernommen.
Nur kleinere Anbieter haben sich gegen das Gesetz gewehrt. 

[ironie] Die armen von Vodafone.  [/ironie]


----------



## Bruce112 (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Vodafone: Ägyptens Regierung zwingt zum Versenden von Propaganda-SMS*

Einzig nur ISRAIL gefällt das nicht .


----------



## steffen0278 (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Vodafone: Ägyptens Regierung zwingt zum Versenden von Propaganda-SMS*

Verstehe ich jetzt nicht ganz.
Saß da einer zu Hause und hat ne SMS an ca 3 Millionen Handys verschickt, oder hat die Regierung eine SMS an Vodafon geschickt, damit Vodafon die SMS von sich aus verteielt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Vodafone: Ägyptens Regierung zwingt zum Versenden von Propaganda-SMS*



steffen0278 schrieb:


> Verstehe ich jetzt nicht ganz.
> Saß da einer zu Hause und hat ne SMS an ca 3 Millionen Handys verschickt, oder hat die Regierung eine SMS an Vodafon geschickt, damit Vodafon die SMS von sich aus verteielt.



Die Anbieter wurden offensichtlich gezwungen, eine SMS an alle Teilnehmer ihrer Netze zu schicken. (so ähnlich wie die "willkommen..." Nachricht, wenn man in das Netz eines neuen Anbieters gerät)
Hätte die Regierung eine SMS an Multiple (=alle) Empfänger gesendet, wäre sie ja als Absender aufgetaucht (und Vodafone&Co hätten scheinbar nichts daran auszusetzen, dass ihre Infrastruktur vom gleichen diktatorischen Regime für Propagandazwecke genutzt wird, dem sie seit Jahren hörig sind)


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Vodafone: Ägyptens Regierung zwingt zum Versenden von Propaganda-SMS*

Das ist doch schon fast normal.
Die ägyptische Regierung setzt Vodafone eben unter Druck, drohen vielleicht mit Lizenzentzug, wenn sie das nicht machen und da es um viel Geld geht, gibt der Konzern klein bei.
In China ist das doch Gang und Gebe.


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Vodafone: Ägyptens Regierung zwingt zum Versenden von Propaganda-SMS*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das ist doch schon fast normal.
> Die ägyptische Regierung setzt Vodafone eben unter Druck, drohen vielleicht mit Lizenzentzug, wenn sie das nicht machen und da es um viel Geld geht, gibt der Konzern klein bei.
> In China ist das doch Gang und Gebe.



Ja Komunistische Schweinerei ist das...korruptes "§%$&/(**"§


----------



## AMDFan2005 (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Vodafone: Ägyptens Regierung zwingt zum Versenden von Propaganda-SMS*



$.Crackpipeboy.$ schrieb:


> Ja Komunistische Schweinerei ist das...korruptes "§%$&/(**"§



Hm? Weder China noch Ägypten sind Kommunistisch. 

Ägyptens letzter Präsident, den man als Kommunisten beschreiben könnte, war Sadat* und China ist nur vom Namen her kommunistisch. 
Das eigentliche System Chinas ist der staatliche Kapitalismus. 


Was Vodafone angeht, klingt das für mich eher nach einer billigen Ausrede. Sie haben wahrscheinlich Mubarak unterstützt und jetzt, da sie sehen dass es keine Hoffnung mehr gibt, spielen sie Brutus. Und dank der untriebigen Verschwörungstheoretikern und den manipulierten westlichen Medien, haben sie damit auch noch ganz gute Chancen


*Allerdings auch kein Hardcore Kommunist. Hat eben sehr pragmatisch die Hilfe der Sowjet Union angenommen, nachdem westliche Hilfe damals nicht wirklich attraktiv war. 
War jedenfalls ein edler Mann, der das Ende nicht verdient hat, welches er letztlich traf.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Vodafone: Ägyptens Regierung zwingt zum Versenden von Propaganda-SMS*

Ägypten hat ein kapitalistisches Wirtschafts- und Gesellschaftssystem...

_Edit: too late_


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Vodafone: Ägyptens Regierung zwingt zum Versenden von Propaganda-SMS*



AMDFan2005 schrieb:


> Hm? Weder China noch Ägypten sind Kommunistisch.



In China gibts eine Partei, die gewählt werden kann. Die Regierung entscheidet, wer investieren darf und kontrolliert die Wirtschaft und die Unternehmen.
Sind das also in China alles lupenreine Demokraten und Kapitalisten?


----------



## AMDFan2005 (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Vodafone: Ägyptens Regierung zwingt zum Versenden von Propaganda-SMS*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> In China gibts eine Partei, die gewählt werden kann. Die Regierung entscheidet, wer investieren darf und kontrolliert die Wirtschaft und die Unternehmen.
> Sind das also in China alles lupenreine Demokraten und Kapitalisten?



Nein. Aber lupenreine Bürokraten und Kapitalisten. 
Zumindest passt die Umschreibung Kapitalismus auf die Volksrepublik China besser, als auf 99% aller westlichen Nationen (inklusive Deutschland, die USA und England).


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Vodafone: Ägyptens Regierung zwingt zum Versenden von Propaganda-SMS*

Das, was China macht, hat aber nichts mit Kapitalismus zu tun, denen gehts nur um Rohstoffe und Machtausweitung. Und das machen sie sehr geschickt. Sie investieren in Afrika um sich die Bodenschätze und das Öl zu sichern, interessieren sich aber nicht für die dortigen Regierungen (im Gegensatz zu den USA und Russland).
Sie haben ihr wirtschaftssystem so reformiert, dass es Investoren anlockt und alle kommen, geben ihr Know how an den Grenzen ab und wundern sich dann, dass sie Plagiate sehen und Autos, die anderen zum Verwechseln ähnlich sehen.
Demnächst werden sie Flugzeuge bauen, denn sie haben ja nun ein Endmontagewerk von Airbus, inklusive allem Know How.

Es wird nicht lange dauern und China wird ein eigenes Internet entwickeln, natürlich regierungskonform.
Warst du mal in China?
Fahrt mal hin, wenn du die Gelegenheit hast, du wirst staunen.


----------



## strider11f (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Vodafone: Ägyptens Regierung zwingt zum Versenden von Propaganda-SMS*

Mir kommen gleich die Tränen. Die armen Jungs von Vodafone MÜßEN den Anweisungen der ägyptschen Regierung folge leisten.... Ich kann mich gut daran erinnern das man bei denen für jeden die Beine ........... macht sobald mit Regierungsweisungen gewedelt wird. Nicht nur in Deutschland. Wenn es die Führungspitze bei Vodafone stört für die ägyptische Regierung Propaganda per SMS zu versenden steht es ihnen ja frei sich zu weigern. Natürlich würde das die Geschäfte dort empfindlich stören. .......


----------



## AMDFan2005 (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Vodafone: Ägyptens Regierung zwingt zum Versenden von Propaganda-SMS*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das, was China macht, hat aber nichts mit Kapitalismus zu tun, denen gehts nur um Rohstoffe und Machtausweitung. Und das machen sie sehr geschickt. Sie investieren in Afrika um sich die Bodenschätze und das Öl zu sichern, interessieren sich aber nicht für die dortigen Regierungen (im Gegensatz zu den USA und Russland).
> Sie haben ihr wirtschaftssystem so reformiert, dass es Investoren anlockt und alle kommen, geben ihr Know how an den Grenzen ab und wundern sich dann, dass sie Plagiate sehen und Autos, die anderen zum Verwechseln ähnlich sehen.
> Demnächst werden sie Flugzeuge bauen, denn sie haben ja nun ein Endmontagewerk von Airbus, inklusive allem Know How.
> 
> ...



Und wo widerspricht sich das nun mit einer Sonderform des Kapitalismus (Staats Kapitalismus, wie es viele in China bezeichnen)? Korporatismus ist es ja definitiv nicht. Der Begriff wird für ewig und immer für die westliche Welt reserviert sein, die sich von einigen wenigen Firmen oder Nationen beeinflussen lassen und dabei nichtmal besonders an die wirtschaftliche Stabilität im eigenen Lande denken. 

Sicherlich ist die ökonomische Freiheit nicht vergleichbar mit den "anderen beiden Chinas" (Hong Kong und Taiwan), aber zumindest zeigt sich die Volksrepublik China wirtschaftlich intelligenter, als der ignorante Westen, der sich nur für Steuergelder zu interessieren scheint und wirtschaftlichen Aufschwung mit propagandistischen Presse Nachrichten vorgaukeln muss (weil es real überhaupt keinen wirklichen vorweisbaren Aufschwung gibt, seit Ende der Finanzkrise).


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Vodafone: Ägyptens Regierung zwingt zum Versenden von Propaganda-SMS*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> In China gibts eine Partei, die gewählt werden kann. Die Regierung entscheidet, wer investieren darf und kontrolliert die Wirtschaft und die Unternehmen.
> Sind das also in China alles lupenreine Demokraten und Kapitalisten?



"Kommunismus" ist nicht das Gegenstück zu "Demokrat"...
Das chinesische Regime ist repressiv und undemokratisch, aber das sind keine Merkmale von "kommunistisch" und kein Wiederspruch zu "kapitalistisch". Die Wirtschaft in China ist mitlerweile jedenfalls reich an Privatunternehmen und somit nicht einmal mehr sozialistisch, ihre Steuerung in immer weiteren Teilen nicht dem Staat, sondern dem Markt überlassen.
-> Kapitalismus, gepaart mit repressiver Einparteiendemokratie.
Ähnliches gilt für Ägypten, da fehlt formelle staatliche Einflussnahme afaik sogar komplett -> Scheindemokratie gepaart mit fehlender Rechtsstaatlichkeit und ausgeprägter Korruption auf allen Ebenen.


----------



## AMDFan2005 (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Vodafone: Ägyptens Regierung zwingt zum Versenden von Propaganda-SMS*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> "Kommunismus" ist nicht das Gegenstück zu "Demokrat"...
> Das chinesische Regime ist repressiv und undemokratisch, aber das sind keine Merkmale von "kommunistisch" und kein Wiederspruch zu "kapitalistisch". Die Wirtschaft in China ist mitlerweile jedenfalls reich an Privatunternehmen und somit nicht einmal mehr sozialistisch, ihre Steuerung in immer weiteren Teilen nicht dem Staat, sondern dem Markt überlassen.
> -> Kapitalismus, gepaart mit repressiver Einparteiendemokratie.
> Ähnliches gilt für Ägypten, da fehlt formelle staatliche Einflussnahme afaik sogar komplett -> Scheindemokratie gepaart mit fehlender Rechtsstaatlichkeit und ausgeprägter Korruption auf allen Ebenen.



Einparteiendemokratie ist keine wirkliche Demokratie, oder? 
Demnach wäre ja die DDR auch eine Demokratie gewesen. Nord-Korea, Kombodsha, die Sowjet Union, Kuba und Vietnam ebenso. 

Wobei ich gelernt habe, dass eine Demokratie eh nicht alles ist. 
Was nützt es mir, die Wahl zu haben, wenn ich dafür kaum individuelle Freiheiten besitze? 

Ich würde eine liberale Militärdiktatur einer unliberalen Demokratie jederzeit vorziehen.


----------



## steffen0278 (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Vodafone: Ägyptens Regierung zwingt zum Versenden von Propaganda-SMS*

Jetzt mischt sich also ein Mobilfunkanbieter schon massiv in die Politik eines Landes ein.

Immer noch besser als von Firmen und Banken regiert zu werden (wie in Deutschland).


----------



## Gelöschter_Account_0001 (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Vodafone: Ägyptens Regierung zwingt zum Versenden von Propaganda-SMS*



steffen0278 schrieb:


> Jetzt mischt sich also ein Mobilfunkanbieter schon massiv in die Politik eines Landes ein.


Ehh Nein, eher anders herum, die Politik mischt sich in den Betrieb der Mobilfunkanbieter ein.
Sie werden ja gezwungen diese Nachrichten zu senden, sie machen das ja nicht aus Politischen gründen.



steffen0278 schrieb:


> Immer noch besser als von Firmen und Banken regiert zu werden (wie in Deutschland).


Willst du lieber von Fanatisch Religiösen Menschen oder einem Diktator regiert werden   Ich glaube das haben wir hinter uns....


----------



## AMDFan2005 (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Vodafone: Ägyptens Regierung zwingt zum Versenden von Propaganda-SMS*



EnsisMiliteS schrieb:


> Ehh Nein, eher anders herum, die Politik mischt sich in den Betrieb der Mobilfunkanbieter ein.
> Sie werden ja gezwungen diese Nachrichten zu senden, sie machen das ja nicht aus Politischen gründen.



Was aber eben auch nur Vodafone sagt. Ob es wirklich so ist, werden wir wohl nie erfahren.



> * Willst du lieber von Fanatisch Religiösen Menschen oder einem Diktator regiert werden   Ich glaube das haben wir hinter uns....*



Das sind in der arabischen Welt aber die einzigen zwei Auswahlmöglichkeiten. 

Entweder eine recht liberale Diktatur (wie sie unter Sadat, Nasser und Mubarak mitlerweile über ein halbes Jahrhundert in Ägypten an der Tagesordnung ist), oder eine pseudo Demokratie mit einem fanatisch religiösen Kreis (siehe Iran). 


Für uns im Westen wäre wohl ersteres zu bevorzugen. Auch wenn dies die meisten garnicht so recht wahrhaben wollen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Vodafone: Ägyptens Regierung zwingt zum Versenden von Propaganda-SMS*



AMDFan2005 schrieb:


> Für uns im Westen wäre wohl ersteres zu bevorzugen. Auch wenn dies die meisten garnicht so recht wahrhaben wollen.



Warum hat der Westen wohl Mubarak unterstützt?
Weil er das geringere Übel ist, geringer als ein zweites Iran. Und ein zweites Iran, das den Suez Kanal kontrolliert, wird der Westen wohl nicht hinnehmen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Vodafone: Ägyptens Regierung zwingt zum Versenden von Propaganda-SMS*

Dann hat der Westen wenig aus seinen Fehlern im Iran gelernt, denn da kamen die Fundamentalisten auch erst an die Macht, als Volk genug von einer westlich gestützten Autokratie hatte. Ähnliches wäre vermutlich auch in Afghanistan geschehen, wenn die UdSSR sich nicht seinerseits eingemischt hätte.
Es gibt keine Nation auf dieser Welt, in eine Diktatur länger als ein-zwei Generationen überlebt hätte und nach ihrem Sturz kommen i.d.R. die zweit mächtigsten Gruppierungen an die Spitze. In Ländern, die auf ihre arabisch(oder persisch)-islamische Tradition stolz sind und denen sich westliche Lebensstile vor allem als Kolonialherren und Unterstützer von Diktatoren präsentiert haben, werden demokratische Kräfte vorraussichtlich nicht die zweit mächtigste Fraktion sein.


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Vodafone: Ägyptens Regierung zwingt zum Versenden von Propaganda-SMS*

Mubarak ist ja nicht der erste Diktator, den der Westen unterstützt und er ist auch nicht der letzte, wie viele Beispiele zeigen.
Der Westen gibt seine Ideale von freier Demokratie dann auf, wenn wirtschaftliche Interessen in den Vordergrund rücken.


----------



## Gelöschter_Account_0001 (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Vodafone: Ägyptens Regierung zwingt zum Versenden von Propaganda-SMS*

Tja die EU hat auch einen wie Mubarak, nämlich Berlusconi 
Er will auch nicht seinen Sessel räumen und hält sich mit allen Illegalen Mittel an der Macht und wirtschaftet in die eigenen Hände, er ist auch quasi ein Diktator light


----------



## AMDFan2005 (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Vodafone: Ägyptens Regierung zwingt zum Versenden von Propaganda-SMS*



EnsisMiliteS schrieb:


> Tja die EU hat auch einen wie Mubarak, nämlich Berlusconi
> Er will auch nicht seinen Sessel räumen und hält sich mit allen Illegalen Mittel an der Macht und wirtschaftet in die eigenen Hände, er ist auch quasi ein Diktator light



Tja. Nur blöd, dass er damit immer noch der einzige echte Politiker in Europa ist. 

Er ist immerhin der einzige europäische Staatschef, der zu Mubarak hält*. Also seine Allianzen auch wahrnimmt. 

Würde in der westlichen Welt irgendwo intelligentes Leben existieren, würde man es ihm hoch anrechnen und die anderen Politiker (vorallem Obama, der es eindeutig übertreibt, mit seinem Drängen und seiner "Amerika ist der Nabel der Welt" Position) für ihr unkollegiales, bösartiges Verhalten abstrafen. 


*Ironischerweise titulierten unsere Nachrichtenmagazine dies alles als "Berlusconi tanzt aus der Reihe". Mit einer intelligenten Presse, würde das "Alle ausser Berlusconi tanzen aus der Reihe" heißen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Vodafone: Ägyptens Regierung zwingt zum Versenden von Propaganda-SMS*



AMDFan2005 schrieb:


> Tja. Nur blöd, dass er damit immer noch der einzige echte Politiker in Europa ist.



Wie viele Politiker willst du denn haben, die die Gesetze zu ihren eigenen Gunsten ändern wollen, damit sie nicht bestraft werden können oder die ein sehr "lockeres" Leben führen, wenn du die "Lockerheit" verstehst, die ich meine?


----------



## AMDFan2005 (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Vodafone: Ägyptens Regierung zwingt zum Versenden von Propaganda-SMS*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wie viele Politiker willst du denn haben, die die Gesetze zu ihren eigenen Gunsten ändern wollen, damit sie nicht bestraft werden können oder die ein sehr "lockeres" Leben führen, wenn du die "Lockerheit" verstehst, die ich meine?



Wenn der Westen nicht aus intellektuel unterpriviligierten bestehen würde, würde das Privatleben der Politiker überhaupt Niemanden interessieren. 

Deswegen aber, ist es in Europa, so wie es heute nunmal ist. Der Großteil der Bevölkerung ist von den Medien verdorben und fehlgeleitet. 

In einer ordentlichen Gesellschaft sollte es Überhaupt Niemanden interessieren, was ein Politiker privat macht, solange er einen guten Job macht (welchen er insbesondere in den ersten Jahren nach Brodi wirklich gemacht hat). 

Dieses ganze Gehetze gegen Berlusconi ist ähnlich verdorben und unbedacht, wie die frühe, unbegründete Hetze gegen Kohl (lange vor irgendwelchen Skandalen). Bei Aussagen wie "Der Fette muss weg!", sei die Frage erlaubt, ob die deutschen denn überhaupt noch über den nötigen Respekt und Sachverstand verfügen, um eine sinnvolle Wahl zu treffen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Vodafone: Ägyptens Regierung zwingt zum Versenden von Propaganda-SMS*



AMDFan2005 schrieb:


> Wenn der Westen nicht aus intellektuel unterpriviligierten bestehen würde, würde das Privatleben der Politiker überhaupt Niemanden interessieren.



Steuerhinterziehung und mögliche Bestechungen sind Privatsache?
Komische Welt, in der du leben willst.


----------



## AMDFan2005 (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Vodafone: Ägyptens Regierung zwingt zum Versenden von Propaganda-SMS*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Steuerhinterziehung und mögliche Bestechungen sind Privatsache?
> Komische Welt, in der du leben willst.



Bei Merkel und Co. interessiert es doch aber auch Niemanden. Warum schiesst sich also hier die Allgemeinheit auf Berlusconi ein? Doch nur, weil die Medien die Meinung in dahergehend pushen und er nebenbei der Cosa Nostra angehören soll (pathetischerweise wird das als kriminell gewertet, während unsere Politiker ganz anderen Gesellschaften angehören, die ähnliche Strafbestände erfüllen, aber vollkommen respektiert sind).


----------



## Woohoo (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Vodafone: Ägyptens Regierung zwingt zum Versenden von Propaganda-SMS*

Bei Berlusconi geht es dabei auch noch um Frauen und Sex, damit kann man viele Menschen unterhalten.  Und er benimmt sich so wunderbar ungeschickt.



Quelle: TITANIC | Das endgültige Satiremagazin | Online | Newsticker


----------



## AMDFan2005 (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Vodafone: Ägyptens Regierung zwingt zum Versenden von Propaganda-SMS*



Woohoo schrieb:


> Bei Berlusconi geht es dabei auch noch um Frauen und Sex, damit kann man viele Menschen unterhalten.  *Und er benimmt sich so wunderbar ungeschickt.
> *
> 
> 
> Quelle: TITANIC | Das endgültige Satiremagazin | Online | Newsticker



Das aber erst seit Kurzem. 

Ich erinnere mich da noch an eine ganz spezielle Situation. Als eine Mitarbeiterin der Presse seinem "Kumpel" Putin eine unangenehme Frage gestellt hat, und er einfach so ganz cool seine Hand zum Pistolenzeichen erhoben hat und symbolisch auf die Reporterin "geschossen" hat. 

Das darauffolgende Angstgebibber und laute Geheule war einfach köstlich.


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Vodafone: Ägyptens Regierung zwingt zum Versenden von Propaganda-SMS*



AMDFan2005 schrieb:


> Ich erinnere mich da noch an eine ganz spezielle Situation. Als ihn ein Mitarbeiter der Presse eine unangenehme Frage gestellt hat, und er einfach so ganz cool seine Hand zum Pistolenzeichen erhoben hat und symbolisch auf den Reporter geschossen hat.



Schon sehr peinlich für einen Politiker, dass er solche Gesten macht.


----------



## AMDFan2005 (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Vodafone: Ägyptens Regierung zwingt zum Versenden von Propaganda-SMS*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Schon sehr peinlich für einen Politiker, dass er solche Gesten macht.



Für dich vielleicht. 

Ich mag Politiker, die ganz offen die Presse kritisieren und anderen Politikern zeigen, was sie von ihnen halten. 

Offen gesagt, hätte ich noch nicht einmal ein Problem damit, wenn irgendwer im Bundestag Merkel vor laufender Kamera ohrfeigen würde. Das würde wenigstens mal darauf hinweisen, dass wir noch Politiker mit Mumm in den Knochen haben.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Vodafone: Ägyptens Regierung zwingt zum Versenden von Propaganda-SMS*

Könnten wir zum Thema Ägypten zurückkommen?

Italienische Medienbosse mit mangelndem Verständniss der Rechtsstaatlichkeit sind zwar auch interessant, sollten aber genau deswegen einen eigenen Thread bekommen.


----------



## AMDFan2005 (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Vodafone: Ägyptens Regierung zwingt zum Versenden von Propaganda-SMS*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Könnten wir zum Thema Ägypten zurückkommen?
> 
> * Italienische Medienbosse* mit mangelndem Verständniss der Rechtsstaatlichkeit sind zwar auch interessant, sollten aber genau deswegen einen eigenen Thread bekommen.



Staatschef, bitte. Noch ist er genau das. 

Und mit Ägypten hat es insofern auch etwas zu tun. Berlusconi ist der einzige europäische Staatschef, der offen zu Mubarak hält.


----------



## Ifosil (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Vodafone: Ägyptens Regierung zwingt zum Versenden von Propaganda-SMS*

Ach Gott ^^ ihr regt euch über bissi ägyptische Propaganda auf? Die Leute da sind nicht blöd, die erkennen das sofort und machen sich ggf. darüber sogar lustig. Viel schlimmer ist bei uns die Propaganda die unbemerkt und sehr geschickt auf uns einprasselt... das noch ein ticken verrückter.


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Vodafone: Ägyptens Regierung zwingt zum Versenden von Propaganda-SMS*



AMDFan2005 schrieb:


> Staatschef, bitte. Noch ist er genau das.



Nö, er ist Regierungschef, das ist ein Unterschied.


----------

